# Officer Darrell Windhaus



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*

*Darrell Jean Windhaus*

United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Office of Field Operations, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Sunday, December 29, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 71
*Tour:* 42 years
*Badge #* INDIA-7458
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Location:* Texas
*Incident Date:* 12/29/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Officer Darrell Windhaus suffered a fatal heart attack at the Brownsville Seaport, in Brownsville, Texas, after boarding a ship to conduct an inspection.

He collapsed on the deck after climbing a 100-foot ladder to board the oil tanker M/T Chemtrans Sky. Paramedics immediately responded to the scene, but were unable to revive him.

Officer Windhaus was a military veteran and had served with the United States Customs and Border Protection, as well as its predecessor the United States Immigration and Naturalization Service, for 42 years. He is survived by his daughter, sister, and brother.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Acting Asst. Commissioner Susan T. Mitchell
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Office of Field Operations
1300 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
Room 3.4A
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-1770

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21906-officer-darrell-jean-windhaus#ixzz2ozLFpYDe


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Windhaus


----------

